# Chip in New SuperSix 105



## geo333 (Oct 26, 2012)

Ordered a Cannondale Supersix 105 off a website as my first carbon bike. Arrived today and after assembly I noticed this paint chip on the cable holder. At first was not too bothered, but then began to wonder whether it could be a problem. I guess my questions are:
will the paint continue to flake around the chip (or any other adverse affects [is paint protecting the carbon])?
would I some money off if I complained and said I will keep it?
or should I just accept it?


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

You should take a picture before you installed the components on the frame. The online store might say you did it, while you were putting the bike together, unless you bought the bike from a very reputable dealer. Usually a good bike shop will make a deal with you. Give you a slight discount or let you return the frame for a new one.


----------



## geo333 (Oct 26, 2012)

AnthonyL88 said:


> You should take a picture before you installed the components on the frame. The online store might say you did it, while you were putting the bike together, unless you bought the bike from a very reputable dealer. Usually a good bike shop will make a deal with you. Give you a slight discount or let you return the frame for a new one.


The shop had put the components on the frame. My theory is that they was a lump of paint blocking the cable hole and instead of filing the paint down they rammed something through the hole causing the chip.


----------



## cosgti (Jan 20, 2007)

What website? I've been searching for a 2012 supersix and quickly learned Cannondale doesn't allow their bikes to be shipped.


----------



## Buckwheat987 (Jul 13, 2012)

If you do decide to keep the bike you can seal the chip area with clear nail polish.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

What shop sold you a fully built Cannondale on the web? Are you in the U.S.?
Your story is a bit fuzzy..............you say it arrived and "after assembly", then you say the shop put the components on the frame. Please explain.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

cosgti said:


> What website? I've been searching for a 2012 supersix and quickly learned Cannondale doesn't allow their bikes to be shipped.


A Cannondale shop will ship from one dealer to another. 
So store X has the size, color etc. you need. They will ship to store Y in your area. The (2) stores basically sell it to one another and then sell it to you.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

Well, you post up a Thread and then disappear? 
What happened to your situation?


----------

